# Satellite Radio Announces Toyota Deals



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The nation's two satellite radio services announced deals Tuesday with Toyota.

Sirius said the automaker will offer its service as both a post production and dealer installed option in nine models beginning in February 2005. The Toyota models include Camry, Solara and Solara Convertible, Land Cruiser, Lexus LS 430, Lexus ES 330, Lexus LX 470, Scion xA, Scion xB and Scion tC.

Toyota joins the ranks of other automotive partners offering Sirius including Audi, BMW, Chrysler, Dodge, Ford, Infiniti, Jeep, Lincoln-Mercury, Mazda, Mercedes-Benz, MINI, Nissan, Porsche and Volkswagen.

As for the other satellite radio player, XM Satellite Radio said Toyota has selected the company for satellite delivered data services for Toyota, Lexus and Scion vehicles.

In addition, XM said Toyota will offer its radios as a factory-installed option in Toyota and Lexus vehicles. The first vehicles factory-installed with XM radios will be available in 2006.

Toyota will expand the factory-installed availability of satellite radio and data services to additional Toyota and Lexus models in the future, and Toyota will expand the number of models offering XM as a dealer-installed option in 2005, XM said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> In addition, XM said Toyota will offer its radios as a factory-installed option in Toyota and Lexus vehicles. The first vehicles factory-installed with XM radios will be available in 2006.


2006 ?!? What will the other manufacturers that have been factory installing satellite radios since 2004 (2003?) be offering by them? For all we know they could install E* or D* by then!


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Audi/VW is with XM Also... find that interesting. Audi/VW Does it right, you order either a Sirius or XM "Module" that plugs into the stereo system (sorta like a changer). The Antennas are pre-installed at the factory.

I think this is the better way than "I'm with XXX" (Of course GM and Ford have reasons, the others don't).


----------

